# My obsession with Disney



## Misti Mae (May 18, 2020)

This diary will showcase my love and obsession will all things Disney. From doing the marathons to collecting Mickey Ears to just going on Mother/Daughter vacations to Walt Disney World. I will start with some of my favorites so you get an idea of just a few of the things I really like. My favorite character is Dopey from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs is also my favorite Disney movie. My favorite Disney song is "Hakuna Matata" from The Lion King. Going into the parks although I love them all Epcot is my favorite. My favorite attraction is The Seven Dwarfs Mine Ride. My favorite resort is the Beach Club. 

*Mom & Daughter after a race at Magic Kingdom





Me and my favorite Dopey Ears



*


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2020)

Walt Disney reinvented the word "imagination."


----------



## Misti Mae (May 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)

Oh dear, all images are "not found".  
Did you check any box asking to delete photos after a certain time limit?


----------



## Gaer (May 19, 2020)

and Walt Disney was genius!!


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2020)

Hey Mae. None of your images are showing up.
Did you go to a Disney Land or Disney World?


----------

